# Double sour bubba



## Ruffy (Sep 16, 2012)

these are:
i made these first time making seeds. & then grew it out for the freebies g.j  over on another site
now making jordan of island's, chemo f2 &  reg, white rhino (ghs) x chemo = "jordan's rhino"

organic super soil, water, mollasses & teas with this s.s
2~ 600w hps
week 6

"double sour bubba" or d.s.b
sour double kush m = cannaventure
pre 98 bubba bx f = immortal         

fully purple leaves, nice tricks forming
funky grose smell, witch should change to be some killer smelling from what the mother did.

i was high & edited the wrong name on the pic. its "double sour bubba"


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Sep 16, 2012)

lookin good!


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Ruffy, sup bro. Those dsb are pretty. Nice job.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks umbra, hows ur freebies coming along? if ya have any...
theres too many killler strains to grow,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2012)

:stoned:

have ya smoked any yet?...looks Killer


take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

You were high?  

Those look great! Enjoy!


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 16, 2012)

hola all
4u bro, no i havent smoked any yet, but if shes close to the pre 98 mom, shell be yummy!
rosey yes im hi every day lol


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> thanks umbra, hows ur freebies coming along? if ya have any...
> theres too many killler strains to grow,


Mostly Bodhi stuff right now in flower. Starting to select M/F to breed. But did just pop my cheech wizard x grand daddy haze freebies I gave out. Mr C has some new freebies I just sent in. So I'm doing some crosses of the open pollination I did with choc rain, choc piss, and head trip ( I called it a box of chocolates). So the cross is BCO's chocolate berry x box of chocolates.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 24, 2012)

ohh so now your puttin out more killer strains lol keep it up


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 29, 2012)

so not ready for chop yet @ day 58
but she has some nice buds


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah she's lookin good man! I may have to buy a pack from the zon just to get some of those freebies.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice looking crop.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice looking crop!


----------

